# First Pet Introduction...



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, So why would I want to add a "Pets" section to a gun forum...? Well, why not? Anyway, Here's my best friend "Duncan" He's 100% Golden Retriever.










Duncan is a "semi-therapy" dog. He's not fully certified yet. We go around to a few nursing homes and to one hospital in my area to do therapy work about once a month, mostly child related cancer therapy at the hospital. I'm hoping to have him fully certified by spring.

His favorite past time and current hobbies include...

Fetch with a stick, Fetch with a ball, Fetch with the newspaper, Fetch with my daughter's pocket book, Fetch with a pair of gloves, Fetch with my briefcase, Fetch with my shoes, Fetch with anyone's shoes, Fetch with a pine cone, Fetch with a.....well, Did I mention he's a retriever...


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

js my Dogs Name is Duncan Too!! That's Crazy!!
He's a Full Blood Red Dachshund aka HotDog & Goes by The Name Mr. Duncan.. 
He's also my Best Buddy!!
*Mr. Duncan* World Greatest Dog!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is 1 of my dogs - Tripp - an Australian Shepherd...


----------



## beretta92D (Feb 7, 2006)

(had to change photo,other was to big)

subie


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

My families dog, Sparky. He lives with my mom, who is about 700 miles away from me, I miss him. Currently, I have no pets. Sparky appears to be a full-blooded border-collie, and he has been a member of the family for about 6-7 years now. One day, my parents went to the vet, and while there the vet had brought in the dog who had been roaming on a busy highway in the area. The vet coudn't take Sparky as he already had 2-3 dogs at home, so Sparky became a member of my family. His actual age is not known, but he was full grown when he entered the family.

Later on in his life, Sparky was hit by a car and had to have quite a bit of metal put into his rear end, and a few screws and pins added to one of his front legs. Despite the metal in the dog (and his age), he is still as energetic as the day I met him, and he loves to catch tennis balls.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is Badass Billy


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

lost all the pix in my last move but my last dog(doberman) was killed while changing hobbies .She used to chase parked cars(you know,woof woof woof thump,repeat process)But didnt realize the moving ones hurt worse.Sure miss her , Used to laugh till my stomach hurt at the level of stupidity she would stoop to. :roll:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, we have a border collie too...

His name is Oobie (like "Boobie" w/o a "B")


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

This is Dash the Dashund. His is 4 years old but thinks he is 4 months old.









This is Scout he is a 4 month old Blood hound. I brought him home at 10 weeks old and 8 lbs. at 15 weeks old he is now 40 lbs.


----------

